
Show HN: Top iPhone/Android apps lists that update every hour - arielm
https://appfigures.com/top-apps/ios-app-store/united-states/iphone/top-overall
======
arielm
We released a (free) page that shows the top apps for every country and
category in both the iPhone and Android markets.

It's main benefits are:

1\. You can see the top 1,000 iPhone/iPad apps and top 400 Android apps (where
other free resources are limited to < 100) 2\. All lists update every hour
(where others update daily, and with a delay).

I'd love to hear what you think about this.

~~~
HillaryBriss
very responsive, looks nice. seems like a useful page. i bookmarked it. thanks
for making it.

one small note: on my monitor, when I visit the Google Play Store itself to
view the top ranked free apps, I can see about 10 apps horizontally displayed
across the screen. but, when I visit your page, I see only 8 because they are
displayed vertically down the screen. (my monitor is pretty wide, not that
high.).

FWIW, i wonder if you might consider narrowing/shrinking the green "Top
Ranked" banner at the top of your page. then I could probably see 15 or more
of the apps down the screen without having to scroll. just a thought. thanks.

~~~
arielm
Glad you like it :)

That's good feedback! We'll look into optimizing that.

